# North Myrtle Beach Surf Reports



## Stingray19 (Aug 15, 2010)

Ill be heading down to North Myrtle Beach in 3 weeks. Im just wondering how the surf fishing has been lately... Also, how have the mullet numbers in the surf been?


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

There are mullet, but mostly in the creeks. Ive seen em in the surf, yep they are there. Surf fishing has been hit or miss lately. People are always asking about what others have been catching, but it has been hit or miss. If I tell you something today, it could be drastically different when you get here. My advice is to just get out there and throw in a line. You can check out the DNR website for recent updates before you come down or are when you are here and stay posted to this site, there is always someone fishin. good luck!


----------



## slabslinger (Jun 29, 2011)

i will be there the exact same time man good luck to you


----------



## kevlar (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm at Ocean Creek now. I've fished the surf every morning for 3-4 hours and it's very slow. Tried Hog's Inlet yesterday and saw more fish but didn't catch any. 18" Bluefish this morning on mud minnow. Still beats work!


----------



## EdMP3006 (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't mean to thread-jack.....but do you need a license to surf fish? Just curious because you don't need one here in MD


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

EdMP3006 said:


> Don't mean to thread-jack.....but do you need a license to surf fish? Just curious because you don't need one here in MD


Yes as of a few years ago.


----------



## EdMP3006 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll be down this Saturday, how's the fishing been?


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes saltwater out of state or in state license if you surf fish. If you pier fish its included in the price.


----------



## Stingray19 (Aug 15, 2010)

but anyways... how are things going in the surf? also, anyone been to cherry grove?


----------

